# Super Lure Slam 2019



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We will be raffling off two Bull Bay Rods at the weigh-in on 10/26.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sounds good, Im in


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Why such the tight boundaries? Just wondering!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Derek Engle said:


> Why such the tight boundaries? Just wondering!


To justify the pre-tournament inspection so that way boats are inspected before the tournament and to increase the number of anglers that come back for the weigh in and the Bul Bay raffle.


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> To justify the pre-tournament inspection so that way boats are inspected before the tournament and to increase the number of anglers that come back for the weigh in and the Bul Bay raffle.


I thought all the boats were always inspected before the tournament? Also if you have required launch points then open boundaries wouldn't effect who comes back to the weigh in since everyone has to come back to one of those six launch locations, just my thoughts but Eric and I will be there either way!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like a fun event. Good luck to all.

Wish we could get some more CPR tournaments going up in the northern part of the state.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Derek Engle said:


> I thought all the boats were always inspected before the tournament? Also if you have required launch points then open boundaries wouldn't effect who comes back to the weigh in since everyone has to come back to one of those six launch locations, just my thoughts but Eric and I will be there either way!


Correct. All boats are inspected before the tournament. However, some feedback was that the mandatory check in and inspection detered some from fishing because it was too far away from where they were launching. It's something to try and get feedback from to make tweaks for next time.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Y'all this tournament is a blast. I'll be there signing autographs if that helps attendance.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We are less than a month away! October 26 at the Salty Shamrock in Apollo Beach. $25 entry fee. We will be raffling off two Bull Bay Rods at the weigh in along with awarding cash prizes. Everyone who fishes the tournament and comes back for the weigh in will get one free raffle ticket. Additional raffle tickets will be for sale.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Two weeks from tonight (10/25) is the Super Lure Slam captain's meeting at the Salty Shamrock. You must bring the following to the captain's meeting:

****$25 per angler entry fee (cash only)

****Measuring device to be approved

****Salty Shamrock will have Rulers from Release Rulers for sale for $10

****Your lure that you are fishing with in Super Lure Slam


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

One weeks from tonight (10/25) is the Super Lure Slam captain's meeting at the Salty Shamrock. You must bring the following to the captain's meeting:

****$25 per angler entry fee (cash only)

****Measuring device to be approved

****Salty Shamrock will have Rulers from Release Rulers for sale for $10

****Your lure that you are fishing with in Super Lure Slam


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Very cool tournament set up. Wish they did more catch and release tourneys like this over my way.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Cant wait!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Friday night (10/25), from 6-9pm is the Super Lure Slam captain's meeting at the Salty Shamrock. You must bring the following to the captain's meeting:

****$25 per angler entry fee (cash only)

****Measuring device to be approved

****Salty Shamrock will have Rulers from Release Rulers for sale for $10

****Your lure that you are fishing with in Super Lure Slam

****Every tournament angler who returns for the weigh-in will receive one free raffle ticket for a chance at a Bull Bay Rod. Additional tickets can be be purchased at the weigh-in. $5 each or 5 for $20. We have two rods to raffle off.


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

We can still sign up and stuff Saturday morning correct?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Derek Engle said:


> We can still sign up and stuff Saturday morning correct?


I'll just be inspecting boats Saturday morning. I'd prefer to keep the registration on Friday night. If you get there early before the mad rush Saturday......


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok I'll be there early, no way I can get down there Friday. It's over an hr away from me. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Unfortunately I'm not going to make it this weekend, a buddy of mine passed away and his services will be Saturday. My partner Eric still plans to fish it to try and carry on our ctradition. Hope everyone has a good tournament and I'll see you guys in 2020.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Derek Engle said:


> Unfortunately I'm not going to make it this weekend, a buddy of mine passed away and his services will be Saturday. My partner Eric still plans to fish it to try and carry on our ctradition. Hope everyone has a good tournament and I'll see you guys in 2020.


Sorry for your loss buddy!


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Sorry for your loss buddy!


I appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Super Lure Slam 2019 went off without a hitch. We had 23 total anglers fish the tournament (10 teams and 3 solo anglers). Lots of fish were measured in but none more impressive than Chris Ravelo's 39.75" snook caught on a DOA CAL 3" paddle tail. That fish led the way for Chris Ravelo and Mike Wior to take home top honors with 78.25" and $250 in cash. 2nd place went to Russ Caipen and Nik Comeau with 68.25". 3rd went to Kevin Ketchum and Xy Sagpao with 65.5". We also raffled off 2 Bull Bay Rods. Congrats to all the winners and to all the anglers for making Super Lure Slam 2019 a success!!
.
.
#superlureslam2019 #bullbayrods #saltyshamrock #apollobeach #feelinsaltyfc #comebesalty #tampabayfishing


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Super Lure Slam 2019 went off without a hitch. We had 23 total anglers fish the tournament (10 teams and 3 solo anglers). Lots of fish were measured in but none more impressive than Chris Ravelo's 39.75" snook caught on a DOA CAL 3" paddle tail. That fish led the way for Chris Ravelo and Mike Wior to take home top honors and $250 in cash. 2nd place went to Russ Caipen and Nik Comeau with 68.25". 3rd went to Kevin Ketchum and Xy Sagpao with 65.5". We also raffled off 2 Bull Bay Rods. Congrats to all the winners and to all the anglers for making Super Lure Slam 2019 a success!!
> .
> .
> #superlureslam2019 #bullbayrods #saltyshamrock #apollobeach #feelinsaltyfc #comebesalty #tampabayfishing


----------



## Derek Engle (Nov 9, 2017)

Awesome snook, wish I could have made it! What was the 1st place total? Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Derek Engle said:


> What was the 1st place total?


78.25"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ChrisRavelo's 39.75" snook caught on a DOA CAL 3" paddle tail

Dang that’s a stud!


----------

